# Wolverine Brass new toilet



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Has any one tried the new toilet from Wolverine Brass yet? It kind of looks like the Gerber Avalanche but in the 1.28 gpf.



http://www.wolverinebrass.com/download/Ballcock%20&%20Tank.pdf


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Cool. When did that thing come out? Any word on pricing?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm not sure, but they are asking $295.00 for them


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

300 bucks? Not gonna sell many at that price.


----------



## abudgetplumb (Aug 22, 2011)

is it a good w.c.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Will said:


> 300 bucks? Not gonna sell many at that price.


You got that right:yes:


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I just put in an order to WB. Some of their stuff is great, some not. I find it to be like Costco, some good deals, but if your not careful your paying too much

If you order over 300$ no shipping on that toilet.

I tried those fill valves, I was not impressed, they took way to long to shut off 100%. You could sit and sit and still hear them running faintly.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

The Gerber Avalanche , viper, and maxwell are priced so well ...300 is higher than a Drake...


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Call your sales rep. Bet it's cheaper.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Its cheaper through my rep, but not by too much. I'll stay with Mansfield.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

That was my concern $$ . Thx for info !! Not giving up the Gerbers for that price !


----------



## pipe doc (Dec 26, 2010)

Will said:


> Its cheaper through my rep, but not by too much. I'll stay with Mansfield.


i have a real hard time w/ the flush gasket sealing when replacing them on the mansfield . and have seen other plumbers pissed!! I have found that it takes some time for the gasket to seal , so i started putting magic lube on the red gasket and the bottom of the tower. do yall have the same problem? how have you fixed it?:blush:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

pipe doc said:


> i have a real hard time w/ the flush gasket sealing when replacing them on the mansfield . and have seen other plumbers pissed!! I have found that it takes some time for the gasket to seal , so i started putting magic lube on the red gasket and the bottom of the tower. do yall have the same problem? how have you fixed it?:blush:


 
Make sure very sure the red ring is in the groove, take the plunger off and clean the bottom of it. If water still leaks by a little take the red ring off and flip it over.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

130 PLUMBER said:


> I'm not sure, but they are asking $295.00 for them


I can get a toto drake for about that price, why would I even consider WB? Not only that, but there are 4 different supply houses in the area that stock the drake, and parts to repair them

Can't say that about WB


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> Make sure very sure the red ring is in the groove, take the plunger off and clean the bottom of it. If water still leaks by a little take the red ring off and flip it over.


When the red ring is in the groove properly it will spin when you try it...
It also seats it nicely....:yes:

No lube needed....
If you are using grease to get a seal you will be getting a callback...


----------



## pipe doc (Dec 26, 2010)

thanks for the mansfield info. my wb showed me pics. of the new toillet but no price yet .toto is what we stock at the shop .


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Cal said:


> That was my concern $$ . Thx for info !! Not giving up the Gerbers for that price !


Thats pretty much what i told my rep!!


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Will said:


> 300 bucks? Not gonna sell many at that price.


 
That's what i told my rep, when wb decides to sell them for around $200 or so i might be interested in them....till then i'll stick with Gerber or Toto:yes:


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

Cal said:


> That was my concern $$ . Thx for info !! Not giving up the Gerbers for that price !


 
No doubt. Bang for your buck Gerber makes the best toilet out there.


----------



## wbeyes (Dec 19, 2011)

*WB Toilet*

WB Toilets can be purchased as low as $189.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

wbeyes said:


> WB Toilets can be purchased as low as $189.


I assume you work for Wolverine Brass. I always like to see a manufacturer join this fine site. We then have a direct link for our Q&A's. 

You also have a sounding board for contractor satisfaction with your products.

If you would humor me and visit www.plumbingzone.com/f3 and post an introduction, you will recieve a warm welcome. 

Thanks, 
ILP


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

My customers are very happy with Western Pottery and so am I.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> My customers are very happy with Western Pottery and so am I.


 Where do you buy yours?

I think Fergusons is the only place that sells them around here.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Winnelson and a local supplier named WA BRAGG carries them, but Winnelson is who I shop with.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> Winnelson and a local supplier named WA BRAGG carries them, but Winnelson is who I shop with.


 I think they're a great WC.

Affordable, industry standard trapway, decently priced, good looking and no waiting several weeks for proprietary parts sitting on back-order.

Fluidmaster ballcocks, generic Douglas valves, generic flappers, generic tank to bowl kits and generic flush handles.

I put 'em in all of my rental houses and apartments and never have to think about 'em again.

Their light commercial line is pretty good as well.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> I think they're a great WC.
> 
> Affordable, industry standard trapway, decently priced, good looking and no waiting several weeks for proprietary parts sitting on back-order.
> 
> Fluidmaster ballcocks, generic Douglas valves, generic flappers, generic tank to bowl kits and generic flush handles.


Mine don't have FM but a different valve calle RT something. They have moved to a three inch flush valve now, so the flappers aren't "standard" anymore, but the standard design, which is what I think you mean, but I clarified for those who didn't know they were different.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> Mine don't have FM but a different valve calle RT something. They have moved to a three inch flush valve now, so the flappers aren't "standard" anymore, but the standard design, which is what I think you mean, but I clarified for those who didn't know they were different.


 Thanks for the update.

I still think it's a great product for the price.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone use the Wolverine Brass Finale Ultimate water closet yet?


----------



## dabnt (Jun 18, 2008)

I've Been in business for 16 years in the town WB is located, Myrtle Beach.I had 1 salesman contact me in all those years. We set up a account , and did not hear from him again.We remodled A 14 story hotel at the beach, 326 rooms. WE ordered 326 t/s valves ,lavy faucets,and rebuild kits for 326 toilets. I thought it was a big order, but I had to call directly to the store because the salesman did not have time for me.they would not deliver to me because in the same town. I gave them this business and I had to send my wife to pick up the product.She was sent to the back door and was told to ring the bell.( they couldn't even walk her thru the store) when she rang the bell someone came out to tell her she can't come In because she was not the owner.After I called them to raise hell, they filled her order and left it at the dock.She was left to load it into her truck with no help from anyone. So I leave you with this tidbit.....when checking out a supply company,ask the plumbers in their own back yard if they use them!


----------



## Wushaw (Nov 29, 2011)

dabnt said:


> I've Been in business for 16 years in the town WB is located, Myrtle Beach.I had 1 salesman contact me in all those years. We set up a account , and did not hear from him again.We remodled A 14 story hotel at the beach, 326 rooms. WE ordered 326 t/s valves ,lavy faucets,and rebuild kits for 326 toilets. I thought it was a big order, but I had to call directly to the store because the salesman did not have time for me.they would not deliver to me because in the same town. I gave them this business and I had to send my wife to pick up the product.She was sent to the back door and was told to ring the bell.( they couldn't even walk her thru the store) when she rang the bell someone came out to tell her she can't come In because she was not the owner.After I called them to raise hell, they filled her order and left it at the dock.She was left to load it into her truck with no help from anyone. So I leave you with this tidbit.....when checking out a supply company,ask the plumbers in their own back yard if they use them!


They don't sound too interested in making money... If I got that kind of treatment from a supplier... I'd definitely take my business elsewhere. Here in Houston most of the vendors I buy from jump through hoops and go the extra mile to take care of me and my guys (they hot shot and make personal trips to drop off material that we need in a pinch) we also have set pricing and pretty much primary source because of the amount of fixtures and material we buy, but I've also been dealing with these suppliers for over 16 years so I'm probably a bit spoiled due to the long ongoing working relationship we've built over the years... I'll bet if you contacted a branch manager, and cancelled a big order and explained the reasons behind the cancellation you'd be eating lunch on there dime with outside sales getting a well rehearsed speech on the changes in their quality of service...


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I finally set up an account with Wolverine Brass a few months ago. So far I have been very impressed with the service and the quality of some of the products. I'm not a big account by any stretch, but my rep is doing a good job when I need help.

He gave me a price for the Finale Ultimate toilets that is less then I have ever payed for a Toto Drake or Kohler Cimmaron so I have decided to order a few of them to try them out. I will post my opinions on them after I install them next week.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Nevada Plumber said:


> I finally set up an account with Wolverine Brass a few months ago. So far I have been very impressed with the service and the quality of some of the products. I'm not a big account by any stretch, but my rep is doing a good job when I need help.
> 
> He gave me a price for the Finale Ultimate toilets that is less then I have ever payed for a Toto Drake or Kohler Cimmaron so I have decided to order a few of them to try them out. I will post my opinions on them after I install them next week.


Could you post some pics of the toilet when it comes in if you get a chance?


----------

